# WP Team Ladys Only die Optimisten



## ActionBarbie (30. Oktober 2010)

So Mädels ran an die Buletten!  Wenn alles glatt geht werd ich gleich am Montag die ersten Punkte holen!

Und, wir könnten noch zwei Damen gebrauchen. Also macht mal hin!


----------



## Lady_Mud (3. November 2010)

Bin dabei, habe mich soeben eingetragen.
Es kann losgehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (3. November 2010)

Cool... also seid mal fleißig Mädels!


----------



## velo1981 (4. November 2010)

hallöchen ihr lieben,

na, wie siehts bei euch aus? Eure Punkte lassen sich echt sehen. Ich liege pünktlich zum Pokalstart mit Magen Darm auf der Nase...super...

Aber davon lass ich mich runter kriegen, ich rolle das Feld irgendwie von hinten auf...


----------



## Lady_Mud (5. November 2010)

Nur keinen Stress, erstmal gute Besserung.
Und vor Allem ... IMMER OPTIMISTISCH BLEIBEN


----------



## ActionBarbie (5. November 2010)

velo1981 schrieb:


> hallöchen ihr lieben,
> 
> na, wie siehts bei euch aus? Eure Punkte lassen sich echt sehen. Ich liege pünktlich zum Pokalstart mit Magen Darm auf der Nase...super...
> 
> Aber davon lass ich mich runter kriegen, ich rolle das Feld irgendwie von hinten auf...



Na gute Besserung, ich hoffe, dass Du das fröhliche kotzen schon hinter Dir hast!

Mach erst Mal, dass Du wieder fit wirst, wir sammeln für Dich mit! Ich führe mein Rad heute Mittag wieder Gassi!!


----------



## undefined (5. November 2010)

auch von mir gute Besserung!


----------



## ActionBarbie (5. November 2010)

10 Points for LADIES Optimisten!


----------



## Lady_Mud (7. November 2010)

Na also Mädels, das kann sich für die erste Woche doch sehen lassen. Bin gespannt optimistisch das sich dieser Level halten lässt.

Wie sieht es aus, kriegen wir noch ein fünfte Fahrerin? Bis nächsten Sonntag sind die Teams noch offen, dann müssen wir alleine kämpfen.


----------



## ActionBarbie (8. November 2010)

Eh, sagt mal, geht das Euch auch so, durch den Winterpokal angestachelt, neige ich (mal wieder) zur Übertreibung. Ich muss mich heute morgen (trotz Nieselwetter) regelrecht mal zwingen nix zu machen und meinem Körper mal etwas Zeit zur Regeneration zu lassen. (Dieses Jahr im Frühjahr hatte ich auch so ne Phase, wo ich alleine mit dem MTB 1000 Kilometer in einem Monat gefahren bin, da waren dann noch keine alternativen Sportarten wie Schwimmen, Bodypump, Step, Krafttraining und so dabei)


----------



## velo1981 (8. November 2010)

Ich verneige mein Haupt....


Aber mich motiviert das Eintragen auch immer....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lady_Mud (9. November 2010)

Bin diesmal das erstemal beim WP dabei, aber eine motivierende Wirkung muss ich auch feststellen. Bei grauem Nieselwetter für mehr als eine Stunde aufs Bike zu steigen, da braucht es schon Motivation.
Leider fehlt mir unter der Woche die Zeit; kommt noch dazu, dass ich viel reise und mein Bike nicht auch noch mitschleppen kann.
Bleiben nur die alternativen Sportarten.


----------



## ActionBarbie (11. November 2010)

Ich mache auch das erste Mal beim WP mit.



> Leider fehlt mir unter der Woche die Zeit



Jeder wie er kann!

Ich leide da unter leichtem gesteigerten (aber kontrolliertem) Wahnsinn . Wir haben gestern mit 3 Mädels bei 3°C und Regen ne anderthalb stündige Nachtfahrt gemacht


----------



## velo1981 (11. November 2010)

Mädels, ich bin stolz auf euch!

Pass nur auf deine Gesundheit auf, solange alles heile ist und nix weh tut, was solls! Aber nicht übertreiben und dir nachher weh tun oder so.

Mir gehts auf jeden Fall viel besser, klettern und laufen ging schon wieder ganz gut. 

Wie geht es denn euch? Alles ok? Muss jemand motiviert werden oder braucht mal einen Schubs ?

Das ist jetzt mein 2. Winterpokal und ich finds echt lustig. Vorallem wieder ein Team im Rücken zu haben, ist wirklich toll. (auch wenns punktemäßig mir doch peinlich ist, aber ich steh zu meinem 2192 Platz hehe)


----------



## Lady_Mud (11. November 2010)

Jep, noch ist alles ok. Die Motivation könnte besser nicht sein.
Habe im Internet einen Trainingsplan gefunden, der mir verspricht einen Halbmarathon untern 2:20h zu laufen. Als alternativ Training zum Biken. Jogging Schuhe passen in jeden Koffer.
Ich hoffe, dass mir dies schließlich auch auf dem Bike hilft und ich nächstes Jahr bergauf etwas schneller werde.

Zusammen mit der Trainingsverwaltung im Winterpokal ist das wirklich super Motivation. Habe schon überlegt, ob ich mich nicht tatsächlich für einen Halbmarathon im Januar oder Februar anmelde. Mal schauen ob ich durchhalte...


----------



## undefined (12. November 2010)

Motivation is noch vorhanden, wobei unter der Woche Fahrrad is bei mir auch nicht. Bin nicht so der Nightride-Fan. Und selbst fürs Laufen is es mir zu dunkel 

Naja, mal schauen was am WE so geht


----------



## ActionBarbie (12. November 2010)

Also alleine würde ich in der Nacht auch nicht durch die Wälder streifen...

Wir waren zu dritt und das hat wirklich fun gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Federgewicht (14. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

also ich würd gern noch in eurem Team mitfahren, falls ihr noch sucht:

Bin 41, aus der Nähe von Stuttgart und heute schon radgefahren  - tolle Empfehlung, oder? Falls das Freischalten noch klappt, besten Dank schon mal!

Ich habe vor diesen Winter mal regelmäßig durchzufahren, hab jetzt auch ein Standrad im Wohnzimmer stehen, falls das Wetter draußen mal nicht so hinhaut. Ich hab hier gelesen, dass die Fahrt zur Arbeit nicht zählen soll, handhabt ihr das auch so? Beim mir wäre es hinwärts ja eh nur immer 1 Pünktle, aber den Heimritt dehne ich zwecks Erkundung der Gegend dann doch öfter mal aus, bin grad umgezogen.

Ich wünsch euch auf jeden Fall einen trainingsreichen und erkältungsarmen Winter, 

Grüße vom Federgewicht


----------



## 4mate (14. November 2010)

Federgewicht schrieb:


> .... Ich hab hier gelesen, dass die Fahrt zur Arbeit nicht zählen soll...


Das stimmt nicht!


----------



## Federgewicht (14. November 2010)

Jaja, na klar, in den Regeln stets so nich, aber ich hab hier in anderen Teams das so rausgelesen, dass einige das nicht aufschreiben wollen, weil wohl nur "richtiges" Training zählen soll.

Also deshalb hab ich einfach mal gefragt, wie ihr das hier so handhabt...

Aber wenn ihr das auch aufschreibt, kann ich noch 3 Pünktle dazuzählen bei mir 

Grüße vom Federgewicht


----------



## ActionBarbie (15. November 2010)

Dann darf ich nix aufschreiben, weil ich kein "richtiges" Training mache, was immer das sein mag... ich fahre zur Zeit frei Schnauze, wie ich Lust habe! Vielleicht mal den Puls im Blick um es nicht zu übertreiben, aber mehr nicht.


----------



## velo1981 (15. November 2010)

Heeey wie cool wir sind komplett!!! Herzlich Willkommen in unserem Team!


----------



## ActionBarbie (23. November 2010)

Brauch hier irgendjemand etwas Motivation? 

*rüberschieb*


----------



## Lady_Mud (23. November 2010)

Diese Woche ist meine letzte im alten Job, dann habe ich 4 Wochen frei!!!
Das reicht an Motivation.
Leider ist diese Woche noch vieles aufzuräumen

Aber dann geht's richtig los.


----------



## velo1981 (25. November 2010)

aufräumen ist gut, hier stehen auch noch die Umzugskartons...


----------



## gomes123 (1. Dezember 2010)

gibt es doch frei?


----------



## Lady_Mud (11. Dezember 2010)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Brauch hier irgendjemand etwas Motivation?
> 
> *rüberschieb*



hey ActionBarbie, was ist los? wo bleibt die Action?
Bist du jetzt auch eingeschneit? 

Hier geht gar nichts mehr und alles was bleibt sind Indoor Aktivitäten. Super, jetzt wo ich Zeit habe...
Na ja, nächste Woche geht's zum Skilaufen in die Alpen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (11. Dezember 2010)

Eingeschneit, ja, das hält mich aber nicht ab!


----------



## velo1981 (14. Dezember 2010)

mich schon, bin total frustriert...kann kaum parken, gestern bin ich derbe auf den Schinken gefallen, alles tut weh...

Voll vermurkst dieses Jahr, echt....3%...super...


----------



## ActionBarbie (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab mich heute Morgen auch auf die Fresse gelegt... aber "nur" mit draussen fahren kann ich meine Kondi jetzt eh nicht halten, ich mach auch noch regelmäßig Spinning bzw. Rolle.

Aber manchmal hat man einfach so ein paar vermurkste Monate, ich kenne das auch


----------



## Lady_Mud (18. März 2011)

Sorry Mädels, Totalausfall hatte Ende Januar einen Bandscheibenvorfall, langsam werden die Schmerzen besser, aber an Radfahren ist überhaupt nicht zu denken. Das wird wahrscheinlich auch diesen Sommer nichts


----------



## velo1981 (20. März 2011)

Ich hatte drei wochen influenza...kein Thema, bei mir ging nix seit einem monat...


----------



## ActionBarbie (21. März 2011)

Na ja, dann wünsche ich Euch mal ne gute Besserung. Ich kann mich nicht beschweren, ich kam einigermaßen gut über den Winter, habe schon über 1000 Kilometer in den Beinen für dieses Jahr und kann mich dann jetzt auf den AlpenX im Juni vorbereiten...

Was dann heißt Höhenmeter, Höhenmeter, Höhenmeter


----------

